

Fishfish, new Posix shell by the author of Hex Fiend - ahhrrr
http://ridiculousfish.com/blog/posts/fishfish.html

======
Symmetry
This is just a dupe of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4073162>

------
kral
Nice work! Will it be possible in the future to write plugins as in zsh?

